# 90-Two holster that will fit on a duty belt....



## bculberson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello everyone. Just bought a 90-two to use for the police academy and I am having some trouble finding a thumb-break holster for it that will fit a duty belt. Found one holster so far but it only fits a 1.25" belt, most duty belts I have seen are atleast 2" wide. 

As for the gun, I am glad I bought a Beretta. Fits my hand like a glove and is a pleasure to shoot.

Thanks in advance. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I didn't save them, but I did do some google searches and found some holsters for the 90-Two a few weeks ago when I first bought mine. I saw a few that could work for duty purposes. Just keep searching online and you will find some. There aren't many, and it was some smaller holster companies that made them.


----------

